# La sperimentazione sugli animali



## #Dodo90# (27 Dicembre 2013)

Cosa ne pensate? 

Ho appena letto una notizia di una studentessa padovana affetta da 4 malattie rare che si è beccata una caterva di insulti su Facebook per aver postato una foto con su scritto: "_Io, Caterina S. ho 25 anni grazie alla vera ricerca, che include la sperimentazione animale. Senza la ricerca sarei morta a 9 anni. Mi avete regalato un futuro_".


Personalmente, la sperimentazione la farei su questi 4 sfigatelli che hanno insultato la ragazza visto che a farla sugli animali si indignano.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ma anche solo per il fatto che l'uomo è uno degli animali più longevi...


----------



## Hammer (27 Dicembre 2013)

La sperimentazione animale è imprescindibile. Senza di essa il mondo in cui vivremmo sarebbe totalmente differente, in peggio

Comunque dire certe cose ad una ragazza malata è da trogloditi


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Dicembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> La sperimentazione animale è imprescindibile. Senza di essa il mondo in cui vivremmo sarebbe totalmente differente, in peggio
> 
> Comunque dire certe cose ad una ragazza malata è da trogloditi


Appunto, mi chiedo che cervello abbiano questi individui.

Ovviamente la sperimentazione fatta nel rispetto della legge che deve essere quanto più instansigente possibile. Sono un amante degli animali, non sono un menefreghista, ed odio quanto sento di maltrattamenti. Ma qui stiamo parlando di ricerca e di trovare delle cure, senza la sperimentazione saremmo rimasti a 150 anni fa quando si moriva ancora di febbre o diarrea...


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Dicembre 2013)

Poi magari questi soggetti quando stanno male prendono l'aspirina...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Dicembre 2013)

Chi la offende è un povero ignorante.

Sennò si offrano loro per la sperimentazione


----------



## Hammer (27 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Appunto, mi chiedo che cervello abbiano questi individui.
> 
> Ovviamente la sperimentazione fatta nel rispetto della legge che deve essere quanto più instansigente possibile. Sono un amante degli animali, non sono un menefreghista, ed odio quanto sento di maltrattamenti. Ma qui stiamo parlando di ricerca e di trovare delle cure, senza la sperimentazione saremmo rimasti a 150 anni fa quando si moriva ancora di febbre o diarrea...



Sì certo, ed attualmente le procedure da seguire nei laboratori sono rigidissime.

Poi magari sta gente ignorante vaccina i propri animali, o al primo sintomo si imbottisce di medicinali.


----------



## Hammer (27 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Chi la offende è un povero ignorante.
> 
> Sennò si offrano loro per la sperimentazione



Purtroppo per loro (che vorrebbero gli uomini come cavie) non sarebbero nemmeno utili alla causa.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Dicembre 2013)

daccordissimo sulla ricerca animale quando serve a salvare delle vite, ma sappiamo tutti che spesso è stata utilizzata a sproposito, come sempre la verità sta a metà


----------



## Doctore (27 Dicembre 2013)

Se dobbiamo fare esperimenti su animali ci mettiamo anche l'uomo.
O tutti o nessuno.
Su questo argomento ragiono con il cuore...non riesco a usare la ragione.
Mi spiace per le offese a questa ragazza.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Dicembre 2013)

Favorevolissimo, purché le strutture di ricerca vengano regolamentate


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Dicembre 2013)

toglietemi un dubbio stupid0...ma perchè servono tanti tanti soldi per far partire delle ricerche per curare una malattia?


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> toglietemi un dubbio stupid0...ma perchè servono tanti tanti soldi per far partire delle ricerche per curare una malattia?



Da ignorante ti direi proprio per le sperimentazioni. Richiedono tanto tempo e tanti tentativi (tra l'altro si tratta sempre di probabilità, non di certezza assoluta).


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Dicembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> daccordissimo sulla ricerca animale quando serve a salvare delle vite, ma sappiamo tutti che spesso è stata utilizzata a sproposito, come sempre la verità sta a metà



esatto.


----------



## Djici (28 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo fare esperimenti su animali ci mettiamo anche l'uomo.
> O tutti o nessuno.
> Su questo argomento ragiono con il cuore...non riesco a usare la ragione.
> Mi spiace per le offese a questa ragazza.



e perche ti sembra che non lo fanno ?
la differenza e che la fanno solo quando hanno avuto risultati sugli animali.

e mi sembra una cosa NORMALE.

Idioti quelli che insultano quella povera ragazza.


----------



## Hammer (28 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> toglietemi un dubbio stupid0...ma perchè servono tanti tanti soldi per far partire delle ricerche per curare una malattia?



Perché, come in tutti gli esperimenti, sono necessari tempo, strumentazione, tecnologie, stipendi and so on.


----------



## danyaj87 (28 Dicembre 2013)

Le strutture costano una cifra che non ti si può dire, non è brutto a dirlo ma tutti ci devono anche campare. Chi costruisce, ad esempio, il microscopio, chi ti da i computer (non parliamo di computer tipo bimbiminkia eh), si deve pagare il biologo che si rompe il c.ulo, spesso sottopagato, si deve pagare chi ti costruisce il posto dove fare ricerca. 
Le attrezzature da laboratorio serie costano una cifra che non ti dico.
Poi ci sono tutti i vari iter di sperimentazione, con i protocolli di ricerca, poi la pubblicazione scientifica, a cui si aggrega lo studio dello statistico per l'analisi dei dati. 
Poi ovviamente non si va al primo colpo, per cui taac subito si trova la cura, anzi più volte è capitato che per trovare la cura ad una cosa, se ne trovasse una per tutt'altra cosa (li valli a sentire i finanziatori).

A volte, pensiero personale, quando la gente rilutta forme di medicina, o va ad attaccare la sperimentazione, od ancora si parla del metodo stamina, mi provoca un rigetto verso questi; roba da levare, molto democraticamente, il diritto di pensiero, voto parola, scusate lo sfogo. Perchè in certi xcasi si parla di ignoranza pura.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Dicembre 2013)

Assolutamente favorevole.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Dicembre 2013)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Le strutture costano una cifra che non ti si può dire, non è brutto a dirlo ma tutti ci devono anche campare. Chi costruisce, ad esempio, il microscopio, chi ti da i computer (non parliamo di computer tipo bimbiminkia eh), si deve pagare il biologo che si rompe il c.ulo, spesso sottopagato, si deve pagare chi ti costruisce il posto dove fare ricerca.
> Le attrezzature da laboratorio serie costano una cifra che non ti dico.
> Poi ci sono tutti i vari iter di sperimentazione, con i protocolli di ricerca, poi la pubblicazione scientifica, a cui si aggrega lo studio dello statistico per l'analisi dei dati.
> Poi ovviamente non si va al primo colpo, per cui taac subito si trova la cura, anzi più volte è capitato che per trovare la cura ad una cosa, se ne trovasse una per tutt'altra cosa (li valli a sentire i finanziatori).
> ...



Ti sono vicino, col cuore.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Favorevolissimo, purché le strutture di ricerca vengano regolamentate



.


----------



## Hell Krusty (28 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo fare esperimenti su animali ci mettiamo anche l'uomo.
> O tutti o nessuno.
> Su questo argomento ragiono con il cuore...non riesco a usare la ragione.
> Mi spiace per le offese a questa ragazza.


Infatti dopo la fase di sperimentazione sugli animali si passa all'uomo. Partire direttamente dall'uomo è evidentemente una *******, perché il ciclo vitale è tropo lungo per avere risultati nel breve periodo. Questi soggetti propongono di sperimentare sui carcerati, più o meno quello che faceva Mengele durante il regime Nazista. Goring vietò la sperimentazione animale, tanto avevano gli ebrei...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Dicembre 2013)

Uno dei tanti argomenti dove spesso e volentieri si sfocia nel bigottismo, cosa voglio dire? Voglio dire che non capisco come non si possa essere a favore della sperimentazione animali. La sperimentazione animale serve non per divertirci, ecco, il divertimento nell'uccidere animali andrebbe condannato, non la sperimentazione che ci serve per curarci dalle malattie.


----------



## Denni90 (28 Dicembre 2013)

stra favorevole


----------



## vota DC (28 Dicembre 2013)

A me sembra inutile: i progressi si fanno sperimentando la cura sugli ammalati stessi. La sperimentazione al massimo serve a vedere che il prodotto non sia letale ad un animale sano in quanto se uccide l'animale uccide pure l'uomo, per il resto molte malattie come il Parkinson gli animali non le possono avere e quando hanno le stesse malattie degli umani guariscono in maniera diversa. Per il pretrattamento, cioè vedere se il prodotto è letale o meno, ci sono moltissimi volontari, tra l'altro in caso di malattie contagiose è possibile contagiare i volontari avendo quindi soggetti identici agli ammalati che si vogliono creare.


----------



## Doctore (28 Dicembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> e perche ti sembra che non lo fanno ?
> la differenza e che la fanno solo quando hanno avuto risultati sugli animali.
> 
> e mi sembra una cosa NORMALE.
> ...


esperimenti cosa intendi?esperimenti invasivi che recano dolore e sofferenza?
Sull uomo non ne ho mai sentito parlare(a parte i genocidi,nazisti,ecc)
Se per caso un giorno ci invadono gli alieni super intelligentoni e ci fanno esperimenti invasivi...accettereste passivamente?
Non è una provocazione.


----------



## James Watson (28 Dicembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> La sperimentazione animale è imprescindibile. Senza di essa il mondo in cui vivremmo sarebbe totalmente differente, in peggio
> 
> Comunque dire certe cose ad una ragazza malata è da trogloditi



Quoto in toto.
Da ricercatore non lavoro con la sperimentazione animale, ma vi posso garantire che a nessuno di "noi" fa piacere sperimentare sugli animali, anzi, alla maggior parte delle persone che conosco che è costretta a ricercare attraverso la sperimentazione animale la cosa fa nelle migliori delle ipotesi un po' senso..
Fatto sta che allo stato attuale alternative percorribili non ce ne sono, la sperimentazione animale è assolutamente insostituibile, che si fa allora? smettiamo di ricercare cure sulle peggiori malattie che colpiscono l'uomo?


----------



## Doctore (28 Dicembre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Quoto in toto.
> Da ricercatore non lavoro con la sperimentazione animale, ma vi posso garantire che a nessuno di "noi" fa piacere sperimentare sugli animali, anzi, alla maggior parte delle persone che conosco che è costretta a ricercare attraverso la sperimentazione animale la cosa fa nelle migliori delle ipotesi un po' senso..
> Fatto sta che allo stato attuale alternative percorribili non ce ne sono, la sperimentazione animale è assolutamente insostituibile, che si fa allora? smettiamo di ricercare cure sulle peggiori malattie che colpiscono l'uomo?


Alla fine di tutto...fare ricerca su creature inferiori è giustificabile.
Bene restiamo in attesa di una cultura aliena di 100 milioni di anni venga dall universo e ci faccia 2 esperimenti perche siamo inferiori.


----------



## James Watson (28 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Alla fine di tutto...fare ricerca su creature inferiori è giustificabile.
> Bene restiamo in attesa di una cultura aliena di 100 milioni di anni venga dall universo e ci faccia 2 esperimenti perche siamo inferiori.



Non sono d'accordo. Qui non è un discorso di superiorità o meno della specie umana o meno, per di più che la tua asserzione finale è semplicemente un'iperbole che mal si addice a questo contesto.


----------



## Liuk (28 Dicembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> A me sembra inutile: i progressi si fanno sperimentando la cura sugli ammalati stessi. La sperimentazione al massimo serve a vedere che il prodotto non sia letale ad un animale sano in quanto se uccide l'animale uccide pure l'uomo, per il resto molte malattie come il Parkinson gli animali non le possono avere e quando hanno le stesse malattie degli umani guariscono in maniera diversa. Per il pretrattamento, cioè vedere se il prodotto è letale o meno, ci sono moltissimi volontari, tra l'altro in caso di malattie contagiose è possibile contagiare i volontari avendo quindi soggetti identici agli ammalati che si vogliono creare.



Senza offesa, ma hai detto talmente tante cose inesatte che non so nemmeno da dove iniziare a correggerti.


----------



## Doctore (28 Dicembre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Qui non è un discorso di superiorità o meno della specie umana o meno, per di più che la tua asserzione finale è semplicemente un'iperbole che mal si addice a questo contesto.


Se non è una questione ''di superiorità''...Perche non facciamo le sperimentazioni su uomini e animali in contemporanea?
L ultima frase non è fuori contesto...siamo tutti figli dell'universo...anzi figli delle stelle per essere piu precisi.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Se non è una questione ''di superiorità''...Perche non facciamo le sperimentazioni su uomini e animali in contemporanea?
> L ultima frase non è fuori contesto...siamo tutti figli dell'universo...anzi figli delle stelle per essere piu precisi.



Perchè non sarebbe comunque in contemporanea. Una cavia ha un ciclo vitale di qualche anno, durante il quale ripercorre tutte le tappe di un ciclo vitale di un uomo, che sono 80 anni o di più. Per cui i risultati sugli studi sulle cavie li hai dopo qualche anno, quelli su un uomo (che poi vorrei capire che cosa intendi tu per sperimentazione umana), dopo 100 anni. In pratica il ricercatore muore prima di avere i risultati. Per questo (e per altro) si fa la sperimentazione sugli animali PRIMA che sull'uomo. Così poi sugli uomini si sperimentano altre cose più funzionali. Dopo la sperimentazione animale c'è quella umana, ma sono diverse, non è assolutamente la stessa cosa. Ad esempio, se cerchi un antineoplasico, vai a completare il processo di sperimentazione su uomini malati volontari.

Parlare di sperimentazione umana prima, o in contemporanea, o con lo stesso metodo della sperimentazione animale è utopico, e farebbe crollare il mondo farmaceutico e, conseguentemente, della ricerca. Secondo te un'industria aspetterebbe 100 anni per avere risultati su un farmaco? E se le supposizioni poste 100 anni prima fossero state (come capita sempre, nelle prima ipotesi) sbagliate? Aspettiamo altri 100 anni?

Io sono un amante degli animali, ma mi rendo conto che, ad oggi, la ricerca sugli animali è indispensabile se vogliamo ottenere qualche risultato. Altrimenti ci deve andare bene morire per un'infezione o per la dissenteria.


----------



## Doctore (29 Dicembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Perchè non sarebbe comunque in contemporanea. Una cavia ha un ciclo vitale di qualche anno, durante il quale ripercorre tutte le tappe di un ciclo vitale di un uomo, che sono 80 anni o di più. Per cui i risultati sugli studi sulle cavie li hai dopo qualche anno, quelli su un uomo (che poi vorrei capire che cosa intendi tu per sperimentazione umana), dopo 100 anni. In pratica il ricercatore muore prima di avere i risultati. Per questo (e per altro) si fa la sperimentazione sugli animali PRIMA che sull'uomo. Così poi sugli uomini si sperimentano altre cose più funzionali. Dopo la sperimentazione animale c'è quella umana, ma sono diverse, non è assolutamente la stessa cosa. Ad esempio, se cerchi un antineoplasico, vai a completare il processo di sperimentazione su uomini malati volontari.
> 
> Parlare di sperimentazione umana prima, o in contemporanea, o con lo stesso metodo della sperimentazione animale è utopico, e farebbe crollare il mondo farmaceutico e, conseguentemente, della ricerca. Secondo te un'industria aspetterebbe 100 anni per avere risultati su un farmaco? E se le supposizioni poste 100 anni prima fossero state (come capita sempre, nelle prima ipotesi) sbagliate? Aspettiamo altri 100 anni?
> 
> Io sono un amante degli animali, ma mi rendo conto che, ad oggi, la ricerca sugli animali è indispensabile se vogliamo ottenere qualche risultato. Altrimenti ci deve andare bene morire per un'infezione o per la dissenteria.


La ragione ti appoggia...il cuore no.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> La ragione ti appoggia...il cuore no.



Ti capisco, anche io sono nell'ambito della ricerca (organica in realtà), però ho degli amici in questo tipo di ricerca ed è difficile. Però è necessaria, a meno che, appunto, non si voglia far crollare tutto un sistema e peggiorare di molto la Sanità.


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Alla fine di tutto...fare ricerca su creature inferiori è giustificabile.
> Bene restiamo* in attesa di una cultura aliena di 100 milioni di anni venga dall universo e ci faccia 2 esperimenti perche siamo inferiori*.



*Reductio ad absurdum* (Latin: "reduction to absurdity"), also known as argumentum ad absurdum (Latin: argument to absurdity), is a common form of argument which seeks to demonstrate that a statement is true by showing that a false, untenable, or absurd result follows from its denial,[1] or in turn to demonstrate that a statement is false by showing that a false, untenable, or absurd result follows from its acceptance. First appearing in classical Greek philosophy (the Latin term derives from the Greek "εις άτοπον απαγωγή" or eis atopon apagoge, "reduction to the impossible", for example in Aristotle's Prior Analytics),[1] this technique has been used throughout history in both formal mathematical and philosophical reasoning, as well as informal debate.
The "absurd" conclusion of a reductio ad absurdum argument can take a range of forms:
_
Rocks have weight, otherwise we would see them floating in the air.
Society must have laws, otherwise there would be chaos.
There is no smallest positive rational number, because if there were, it could be divided by two to get a smaller one._

The first example above argues that the denial of the assertion would have a ridiculous result, against the evidence of our senses. The second argues that the denial would have an untenable result: unacceptable, unworkable or unpleasant for society. The third is a mathematical proof by contradiction, arguing that the denial of the assertion would result in a logical contradiction (there is a smallest rational number and yet there is a rational number smaller than it).


----------



## Doctore (29 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> *Reductio ad absurdum* (Latin: "reduction to absurdity"), also known as argumentum ad absurdum (Latin: argument to absurdity), is a common form of argument which seeks to demonstrate that a statement is true by showing that a false, untenable, or absurd result follows from its denial,[1] or in turn to demonstrate that a statement is false by showing that a false, untenable, or absurd result follows from its acceptance. First appearing in classical Greek philosophy (the Latin term derives from the Greek "εις άτοπον απαγωγή" or eis atopon apagoge, "reduction to the impossible", for example in Aristotle's Prior Analytics),[1] this technique has been used throughout history in both formal mathematical and philosophical reasoning, as well as informal debate.
> The "absurd" conclusion of a reductio ad absurdum argument can take a range of forms:
> _
> Rocks have weight, otherwise we would see them floating in the air.
> ...


perchè assurdo?
Anzi why o cur???
visto che ci sciacquiamo la bocca con la cultura...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (29 Dicembre 2013)

se sei contrario alla sperimentazione animale non assumere i farmaci quando sei ammalato.
ecco, a me 'sta frase fa sorridere, in quanto molto probabilmente chi le pronuncia indossa (o possiede nella propria collezione) scarpe realizzate da dei ragazzini.
di conseguenza per lo stesso granitico principio di coerenza dovrei pensare che la persona in questione sia a favore dello sfruttamento minorile.
quanti bei paladini della congruenza.
in ogni caso, riguardo la sa, cerco di non pensarci perché per quanto la ritenga necessaria credo che questa realtà sia una gargantuesca m3rda.
non ci si può fare niente (al momento, voglio sperare), dicevano i giapponesi.


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> perchè assurdo?
> Anzi why o cur???
> visto che ci sciacquiamo la bocca con la cultura...



In pratica per confutare la tesi a te opposta hai sparato una palla assurda (gli aLiEnIiiii!!!)


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> se sei contrario alla sperimentazione animale non assumere i farmaci quando sei ammalato.
> ecco, a me 'sta frase fa sorridere, in quanto molto probabilmente chi le pronuncia indossa (o possiede nella propria collezione) scarpe realizzate da dei ragazzini.
> di conseguenza per lo stesso granitico principio di coerenza dovrei pensare che la persona in questione sia a favore dello sfruttamento minorile.
> quanti bei paladini della congruenza.
> ...




Neanche a me fa impazzire la democrazia rappresentativa,ma devi propormi un alternativa credibile
Lo stesso dicasi per il capitalismo,spesso un sistema molto spietato,ma altre alternative hanno clamorosamente fallito
Se non ci sono alternative credibili,in tutte le cose,siamo punto e a capo


----------



## If Everyone Cared (29 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Neanche a me fa impazzire la democrazia rappresentativa,ma devi propormi un alternativa credibile
> Lo stesso dicasi per il capitalismo,spesso un sistema molto spietato,ma altre alternative hanno clamorosamente fallito
> Se non ci sono alternative credibili,in tutte le cose,siamo punto e a capo



giuro, 'sto post l'ho riletto tipo quattro volte, ma ancora non ho afferrato che cosa mi stai contestando.


----------



## Doctore (29 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> In pratica per confutare la tesi a te opposta hai sparato una palla assurda (gli aLiEnIiiii!!!)


mica ho detto che ci sono gli omini verdi sulla terra...ho parlato per ipotesi...un po remota ma non da escludere.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> se sei contrario alla sperimentazione animale non assumere i farmaci quando sei ammalato.
> ecco, a me 'sta frase fa sorridere, in quanto molto probabilmente chi le pronuncia indossa (o possiede nella propria collezione) scarpe realizzate da dei ragazzini.
> di conseguenza per lo stesso granitico principio di coerenza dovrei pensare che la persona in questione sia a favore dello sfruttamento minorile.
> quanti bei paladini della congruenza.
> ...



Purtroppo è così. Ad oggi non abbiamo alternative scientificamente valide, è veramente brutto, ma è così.


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> giuro, 'sto post l'ho riletto tipo quattro volte, ma ancora non ho afferrato che cosa mi stai contestando.





SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Purtroppo è così. Ad oggi non abbiamo alternative scientificamente valide, è veramente brutto, ma è così*.



Semplicemente questo


----------



## If Everyone Cared (29 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Semplicemente questo


ho detto che per quanto sia aberrante la ritengo necessaria.
in ogni caso nessuno mi leverà mai dalla testa che una buona fetta dei ricercatori ponendosi sotto l'egida della scienza provi del sadico piacere nell'effettuarla.


----------



## Dexter (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ma perchè c'è ancora gente che non è a favore della sperimentazione animale?


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ho detto che per quanto sia aberrante la ritengo necessaria.
> in ogni caso nessuno mi leverà dalla testa che una buona fetta dei ricercatori ponendosi sotto l'egida della scienza provi del sadico piacere nell'effettuarla.



Mah,qui siamo nel campo dei processi alle intenzioni


----------



## Aldo (29 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> perchè assurdo?
> Anzi why o cur???
> visto che ci sciacquiamo la bocca con la cultura...



Non puoi mettere sullo stesso piano la vita umana e quella animale.

Butto anche io un detto latino
quod act necessarium est licitum (ciò che è necessario è lecito)


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma perchè c'è ancora gente che non è a favore della sperimentazione animale?



Evidentemente per qualcuno la vita di una pantegana da laboratorio vale più di quella di un essere umano.


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ho detto che per quanto sia aberrante la ritengo necessaria.
> in ogni caso nessuno mi leverà mai dalla testa che una buona fetta dei ricercatori ponendosi sotto l'egida della scienza provi del sadico piacere nell'effettuarla.



Senza parolo...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (30 Dicembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Senza parolo...



ti dirò di più: penso la stessa cosa dei dentisti.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> esperimenti cosa intendi?esperimenti invasivi che recano dolore e sofferenza?
> Sull uomo non ne ho mai sentito parlare(a parte i genocidi,nazisti,ecc)
> Se per caso un giorno ci invadono gli alieni super intelligentoni e ci fanno esperimenti invasivi...accettereste passivamente?
> Non è una provocazione.



Non accetteremmo passivamente ma subiremmo comunque in quanto razza inferiore a loro. L'uomo é l'essere più sviluppato sulla terra, é normale che sfrutti tale condizione


----------



## Livestrong (30 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Alla fine di tutto...fare ricerca su creature inferiori è giustificabile.
> Bene restiamo in attesa di una cultura aliena di 100 milioni di anni venga dall universo e ci faccia 2 esperimenti perche siamo inferiori.


Mi sembra una arrampicata sugli specchi in piena regola


----------



## Livestrong (30 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ho detto che per quanto sia aberrante la ritengo necessaria.
> in ogni caso nessuno mi leverà mai dalla testa che una buona fetta dei ricercatori ponendosi sotto l'egida della scienza provi del sadico piacere nell'effettuarla.


E anche se fosse? Facciamo pure i processi alle intenzioni adesso?


----------



## Doctore (30 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non accetteremmo passivamente ma subiremmo comunque in quanto razza inferiore a loro. L'uomo é l'essere più sviluppato sulla terra, é normale che sfrutti tale condizione


Meglio una risposta cosi'...piuttosto che sentire la risposta ''lo facciamo per il bene dell'umanità''.
La sperimentazione la facciamo perche l'uomo è la creatura piu sviluppata...Risposta onesta.


----------



## Lollo7zar (30 Dicembre 2013)

mettere la vita di animali davanti a quella delle persone è aberrante, c'è gente che spende più per il cane che per i figli andando su un altro discorso, ormai i livelli di pazzia delle persone sono clamorosi


----------



## Doctore (30 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> mettere la vita di animali davanti a quella delle persone è aberrante, c'è gente che spende più per il cane che per i figli andando su un altro discorso, ormai i livelli di pazzia delle persone sono clamorosi


ma quelli sono pazzi...
L'uomo è superiore a tutte le creature della terra e per convenienza detta legge sulla natura...basta che non ci nascondiamo dietro a tanti ''sentimentalismi'' per giustificare la sperimentazione animale.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> mettere la vita di animali davanti a quella delle persone è aberrante, c'è gente che spende più per il cane che per i figli andando su un altro discorso, ormai i livelli di pazzia delle persone sono clamorosi



Questo è un discorso diverso però. Io in quanto individuo posso considerare un animale migliore rispetto a una persona, ne ho tutto il diritto. Se io volessi vivere da eremita circondato solo da gatti, nessuno potrebbe impedirmelo. Il discorso cambia quando si vuole generalizzare tale idea. I topi e le varie cavie utilizzate in laboratorio sono animali con capacità inferiori alle nostre, perciò è comprensibile che vengano sfruttati.


----------



## Lollo7zar (30 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Questo è un discorso diverso però. Io in quanto individuo posso considerare un animale migliore rispetto a una persona, ne ho tutto il diritto. Se io volessi vivere da eremita circondato solo da gatti, nessuno potrebbe impedirmelo. Il discorso cambia quando si vuole generalizzare tale idea. I topi e le varie cavie utilizzate in laboratorio sono animali con capacità inferiori alle nostre, perciò è comprensibile che vengano sfruttati.



si ma fidati che le due cose sono spesso legate...


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> mettere la vita di animali davanti a quella delle persone è aberrante, c'è gente che spende più per il cane che per i figli andando su un altro discorso, ormai i livelli di pazzia delle persone sono clamorosi



Bisognerebbe aprire un topic a parte (＞。≪)


----------



## If Everyone Cared (30 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> E anche se fosse? Facciamo pure i processi alle intenzioni adesso?



sì, li faccio.
e non avrei alcun problema a dirlo in faccia a un ricercatore.
il problema sarebbe suo se mi rispondesse come hai fatto tu.
il sadismo (anche psicologico) mi fa diventare padre ai matti.


----------



## Livestrong (30 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> sì, li faccio.
> e non avrei alcun problema a dirlo in faccia a un ricercatore.
> il problema sarebbe suo se mi rispondesse come hai fatto tu.
> il sadismo (anche psicologico) mi fa diventare padre ai matti.


Finché si rimane nella legalità vedo dove stia il problema


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma quelli sono pazzi...
> L'uomo è superiore a tutte le creature della terra e per convenienza detta legge sulla natura...basta che non ci nascondiamo dietro a tanti ''sentimentalismi'' per giustificare la sperimentazione animale.



Beh, questi sentimentalismi, che ti piaccia o no, sono la realtà. Senza ricerca animale non avremmo antitumorali, senza sperimentazione animale non ci sarebbero nemmeno i vaccini. Non è sentimentalismo, è la verità. Ad oggi NON C'è ALTERNATIVA scientificamente valida.


----------



## Doctore (30 Dicembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Beh, questi sentimentalismi, che ti piaccia o no, sono la realtà. Senza ricerca animale non avremmo antitumorali, senza sperimentazione animale non ci sarebbero nemmeno i vaccini. Non è sentimentalismo, è la verità. Ad oggi NON C'è ALTERNATIVA scientificamente valida.


Magari in futuro non sarà piu necessario.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Dicembre 2013)

Mi piacerebbe si trovi un alternativa il più presto possibile. Oggi purtroppo è indispensabile.


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Magari in futuro non sarà piu necessario.



Se in futuro non sarà più necessario allora sarà d'obbligo smettere la ricerca sugli animali.


----------



## vota DC (30 Dicembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Beh, questi sentimentalismi, che ti piaccia o no, sono la realtà. Senza ricerca animale non avremmo antitumorali, senza sperimentazione animale non ci sarebbero nemmeno i vaccini. Non è sentimentalismo, è la verità. Ad oggi NON C'è ALTERNATIVA scientificamente valida.



Ma qualche esempio dove la sperimentazione animale è meglio di quella umana?


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Dicembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma qualche esempio dove la sperimentazione animale è meglio di quella umana?



Stai trollando?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (31 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Finché si rimane nella legalità vedo dove stia il problema



parli per esperienza personale?


----------



## Livestrong (31 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> parli per esperienza personale?



No, anzi. Io amo gli animali, ho due cani ai quali tengo quasi come fossero miei figli.

È troppo difficile distinguere il concetto dalla persona, eh?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (31 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> No, anzi. Io amo gli animali, ho due cani ai quali tengo quasi come fossero miei figli.
> 
> È troppo difficile distinguere il concetto dalla persona, eh?



stai sostenendo che un ricercatore abbia il sacrosanto diritto di farselo venire duro nel perpetrare sofferenza alle cavie animali.
non è che se hai due cani il tuo concetto risulta meno conturbante, eh.
e bada, non ho detto che sia illegale, ma insano sì. e anche lapalissianamente.


----------



## Livestrong (31 Dicembre 2013)

Sì, ma quindi? Anche ammesso che quello che dici sia vero, qual è passo successivo? Purché stiano nella legalità tutto è concesso. Per la società esistono cose permesse e cose non permesse, non cose giuste o sbagliate


----------



## Lollo interista (31 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> stai sostenendo che un ricercatore abbia il sacrosanto diritto di farselo venire duro nel perpetrare sofferenza alle cavie animali.
> non è che se hai due cani il tuo concetto risulta meno conturbante, eh.
> e bada, non ho detto che sia illegale, ma insano sì. e anche lapalissianamente.



Mettila come ti pare,ma la Legge e la propria Moralità/sensibilità sono due cose diverse,e grazie a dio aggiungo io


----------



## If Everyone Cared (31 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sì, ma quindi? Anche ammesso che quello che dici sia vero, qual è passo successivo? Purché stiano nella legalità tutto è concesso. Per la società esistono cose permesse e cose non permesse, non cose giuste o sbagliate



perfetto.
perciò mi raccomando, ragazzi: parlate solo di cose illegali, perché discettare di quelle legali non ha senso in quanto sono concesse e non offrono spunti di discussione (il famoso step successivo).



Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Mettila come ti pare,ma la Legge e la propria Moralità/sensibilità sono due cose diverse,e grazie a dio aggiungo io



ma leggi i miei post solo quando sei alticcio o cosa, fammi capire? è incredibile la tua costanza nell'equivocarli ogni volta.
dove avrei scritto che 'sti qua dovrebbero essere puniti penalmente? mi trovi il trafiletto incriminato, per piacere?


----------



## Livestrong (31 Dicembre 2013)

Se dovessimo agire in base alla coscienza di ognuno si vivrebbe nell'anarchia più assoluta, tutti farebbero quello che vorrebbero. Quello che si può fare e quello che non si può è determinato dalle regole, le leggi, in qualsiasi modo tu voglia chiamarle. Puoi contestarmi la bontà di una regola, ma non puoi dirmi che è sbagliato essere sadici nei confronti degli animali, perché non esistono normative che vietino certi comportamenti, quindi tutto passa. Nemmeno indossare vestiti in pelle di animale sarebbe giusto, eppure molti lo fanno. Pure loro sono malati e psicopatici? C'è un solco netto tra quello che si può fare e quello che non si può fare, e questo solco è tracciato dalle regole.


----------



## Hammer (31 Dicembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Magari in futuro non sarà piu necessario.



Magari sarà così, ma al momento se vogliamo avere una minima speranza di trovare una cura per il XXX (inserisci una qualsiasi malattia con cura sconosciuta) ne abbiamo necessario bisogno. Così come fecero in passato (e la lista è lunghissima).


----------



## Lollo interista (31 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> perfetto.
> perciò mi raccomando, ragazzi: parlate solo di cose illegali, perché discettare di quelle legali non ha senso in quanto sono concesse e non offrono spunti di discussione (il famoso step successivo).
> 
> 
> ...



Beh calm down,hai portato il livello della discussione in basso,addirittura al livello dei dentisti cattivoni,per cortesia dai.....


----------



## If Everyone Cared (31 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se dovessimo agire in base alla coscienza di ognuno si vivrebbe nell'anarchia più assoluta, tutti farebbero quello che vorrebbero. Quello che si può fare e quello che non si può è determinato dalle regole, le leggi, in qualsiasi modo tu voglia chiamarle. Puoi contestarmi la bontà di una regola, ma non puoi dirmi che è sbagliato essere sadici nei confronti degli animali, perché non esistono normative che vietino certi comportamenti, quindi tutto passa. Nemmeno indossare vestiti in pelle di animale sarebbe giusto, eppure molti lo fanno. Pure loro sono malati e psicopatici? C'è un solco netto tra quello che si può fare e quello che non si può fare, e questo solco è tracciato dalle regole.



neanche il tradimento è illegale (per non parlare delle relazioni extraconiugali), giusto anche quello?
neanche tradire un amico in molti casi non lo è, yadda yadda yadda...


----------



## Livestrong (31 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> neanche il tradimento è illegale (per non parlare delle relazioni extraconiugali), giusto anche quello?
> neanche tradire un amico in molti casi non lo è, yadda yadda yadda...



Non è giusto per noi occidentali, in altre culture è normalissimo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (31 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Beh calm down,hai portato il livello della discussione in basso,addirittura al livello dei dentisti cattivoni,per cortesia dai.....




ma io sono calmissimo.
sei tu ad essere un po' in difficoltà.
prima mi accusi di aver detto qualcosa d'inesistente e poi deragli sul mio atteggiamento perché non sai come replicare.
per le discussioni livellate in alto c'è sempre interfans, non accontentarti.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (31 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non è giusto per noi occidentali, in altre culture è normalissimo.



in altre culture è normalissimo ammazzare mogli adultere e omosessuali.
a chi vive quella realtà del genere te la sentiresti di adottare lo stesso ragionamento che hai fatto col sottoscritto?


----------



## Lollo interista (31 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ma io sono calmissimo.
> sei tu ad essere un po' in difficoltà.
> *prima mi accusi di aver detto qualcosa d'inesistente* e poi deragli sul mio atteggiamento perché non sai come replicare.
> per le discussioni livellate in alto c'è sempre interfans, non accontentarti.



Non l'ho detto da nessuna parte (il fatto che tu consideri che dovrebbe essere illegale la s.a.); ribadivo semplicemente la massima legge ≠ morale anche perché stavi partendo in quarta; s'è capito che ti fa ribollire il sangue sta cosa,al punto che consideri i medici cattivoni,ad altri come a me,non glie ne può fregare di meno,tutto qui


----------



## Lollo interista (31 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> in altre culture è normalissimo ammazzare mogli adultere e omosessuali.
> a chi vive quella realtà del genere te la sentiresti di adottare lo stesso ragionamento che hai fatto col sottoscritto?



Beh,non rubare e non uccidere sono la soglia del buonsenso direi,non c'è bisogno di buttarla in caciara così


----------



## If Everyone Cared (31 Dicembre 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Non l'ho detto da nessuna parte (il fatto che tu consideri che dovrebbe essere illegale la s.a.); ribadivo semplicemente la massima legge ≠ morale anche perché stavi partendo in quarta; s'è capito che ti fa ribollire il sangue sta cosa,al punto che consideri i medici cattivoni,ad altri come a me,non glie ne può fregare di meno,tutto qui



detto no, ma sottinteso sì, dato che hai replicato a un mio post ribadendo la necessità della sa.
sì sì, sono un nazimalista che odia tutti i medici, sì.
arrogati pure la presunzione di presumere come ragioni il sottoscritto, d'altronde abbondi di perspicacia.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31 Dicembre 2013)

Il punto,comunque,a prescindere dai discorsi sull'etica,è che con la sperimentazione animale è stato possibile salvare miliardi di vite umane negli ultimi anni,ed è ad oggi l'unico strumento per far progredire la ricerca e trovare la cura per malattie che uccidono milioni di persone ogni anno.
Senza la SA,probabilmente,vivremmo 10 anni di meno e condurremo uno stile di vita peggiore (non avremmo,per esempio,i vaccini).

La gente che è contro la SA,per me,è ignorante o in malafede. Agisce non per amore verso gli animali,ma per odio verso il genere umano;lo dimostra la vicenda di Caterina: gli animalari soffrono se vedono un cucciolo di beagle malato,ma poi augurano la morte agli esseri umani affetti da una grave malattia.

Davvero,ma di che stiamo parlando? L'utilità della sperimentazione animale è sotto gli occhi di tutti,le voci fuori dal coro provengono da complottisti che parlano di "lobby farmaceutica senza scrupoli (e pure sionista)" o da "eminenti scienziati" (generalmente,studenti fuoricorso nella facoltà di Urinoterapia Omeopatica) o da gente che fa morire di febbre il figlioletto di 2 mesi perché non si fida della "medicina occidentale" e lo affida ad uno sciamano.

ps: ultim'ora: Caterina prima si è stata bersagliata da messaggi rivoltanti,del tipo "buona morte","che vivi a fare? meglio morire che vivere così";adesso dicono che è un'infiltrata che lavora al soldo delle lobby farmaceutiche,e che la sua malattia è tutta una finta. Questo è il vero volto dei difensori dei "difensori degli animaletti pucciosi".


----------



## If Everyone Cared (31 Dicembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> "meglio morire che vivere così"



cinico ma condivisibile.


----------



## Doctore (31 Dicembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Il punto,comunque,a prescindere dai discorsi sull'etica,è che con la sperimentazione animale è stato possibile salvare miliardi di vite umane negli ultimi anni,ed è ad oggi l'unico strumento per far progredire la ricerca e trovare la cura per malattie che uccidono milioni di persone ogni anno.
> Senza la SA,probabilmente,vivremmo 10 anni di meno e condurremo uno stile di vita peggiore (non avremmo,per esempio,i vaccini).
> 
> La gente che è contro la SA,per me,è ignorante o in malafede. Agisce non per amore verso gli animali,ma per odio verso il genere umano;lo dimostra la vicenda di Caterina: gli animalari soffrono se vedono un cucciolo di beagle malato,ma poi augurano la morte agli esseri umani affetti da una grave malattia.
> ...


ora stai facendo te il processo alle intenzioni...
Ma ci vuole tanto a dire che l'uomo opera in questo modo perchè è la specie piu intelligente del pianeta terra?
Anche l'uomo un giorno potrebbe essere soggetto a specie ''superiori''.


----------



## Livestrong (31 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> in altre culture è normalissimo ammazzare mogli adultere e omosessuali.
> a chi vive quella realtà del genere te la sentiresti di adottare lo stesso ragionamento che hai fatto col sottoscritto?


Sì, perché ognuno vive una realtà diversa, filtrata da esperienze di vita e sopratutto dal tipo di società in cui vive. Esistono in natura animali che ammazzano i propri partner, quindi non vedo perché dovrebbe venir considerata una cosa per forza sbagliata. Noi viviamo secondo principi nostri, delineati dalle regole della società in cui viviamo. Se vivessimo in Benin sarebbe normale sacrificare animali ai propri Dèi e nessuno ci troverebbe nulla da ridire.

Buon anno a tutti


----------



## vota DC (31 Dicembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> ps: ultim'ora: Caterina prima si è stata bersagliata da messaggi rivoltanti,del tipo "buona morte","che vivi a fare? meglio morire che vivere così";adesso dicono che è un'infiltrata che lavora al soldo delle lobby farmaceutiche,e che la sua malattia è tutta una finta. Questo è il vero volto dei difensori dei "difensori degli animaletti pucciosi".



La realtà è peggiore. E' padovana ed è andata in una delle uniche università dove si vivisezionano gli animali per addestrarsi nell'arte veterinaria. E' come addestrarsi addestrarsi in chirurgia generale (quindi non ricerca) aprendo e cucendo persone sane. La polemica è nata sulla vivisezione e i media l'hanno dirottata sulla sperimentazione animale (cosa che è ritenuta buona solo perché l'alternativa è ZERO sperimentazione, ma io dico che meglio di tutto è quella umana da Kabobo a Riina è pieno di volontari, la sperimentazione animale per i medicinali per gli animali invece è meglio di quella umana, ma solo in quel caso) perché Renzi che si dichiarava favorevole alla vivisezione (aprire gli animali è diverso dall'usarli come cavie per assaggiare farmaci) era più difficile da digerire.
Ci sono pure gli obiettori di coscienza nell'università di Bologna perché la vivisezione (tra l'altro per esercitarsi nell'operare gli animali e non per la ricerca) è palesemente contro il codice etico del veterinario.


----------



## Marilson (1 Gennaio 2014)

sono un ricercatore e faccio ricerca con l'ausilio di modelli animali. Se avete domande specifiche e tecniche, fatevi avanti.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Gennaio 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sono un ricercatore e faccio ricerca con l'ausilio di modelli animali. Se avete domande specifiche e tecniche, fatevi avanti.



Di cosa ti occupi, se posso chiedere..
Io vorrei intraprendere questa carriera, ma non so ancora di preciso in quale settore.


----------



## Hammer (1 Gennaio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La realtà è peggiore. E' padovana ed è andata in una delle uniche università dove si vivisezionano gli animali per addestrarsi nell'arte veterinaria. E' come addestrarsi addestrarsi in chirurgia generale (quindi non ricerca) aprendo e cucendo persone sane. La polemica è nata sulla vivisezione e i media l'hanno dirottata sulla sperimentazione animale (cosa che è ritenuta buona solo perché l'alternativa è ZERO sperimentazione, ma io dico che meglio di tutto è quella umana da Kabobo a Riina è pieno di volontari, la sperimentazione animale per i medicinali per gli animali invece è meglio di quella umana, ma solo in quel caso) perché Renzi che si dichiarava favorevole alla vivisezione (aprire gli animali è diverso dall'usarli come cavie per assaggiare farmaci) era più difficile da digerire.
> Ci sono pure gli obiettori di coscienza nell'università di Bologna perché la vivisezione (tra l'altro per esercitarsi nell'operare gli animali e non per la ricerca) è palesemente contro il codice etico del veterinario.



Daje. La vivisezione è vietata per legge da anni in Europa. Vivisezione è diverso da sperimentazione animale.

E comunque, per almeno la terza volta del topic, non puoi fare sugli umani le stesse tipologie di studi che fai sugli uomini, per una lunga serie di motivazioni (le ha scritte qualcuno, mi pare).


----------



## Marilson (2 Gennaio 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Di cosa ti occupi, se posso chiedere..
> Io vorrei intraprendere questa carriera, ma non so ancora di preciso in quale settore.



malattie del sistema nervoso centrale. Demenze, autisimo e sindromi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Gennaio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La realtà è peggiore. E' padovana ed è andata in una delle uniche università dove si vivisezionano gli animali per addestrarsi nell'arte veterinaria. E' come addestrarsi addestrarsi in chirurgia generale (quindi non ricerca) aprendo e cucendo persone sane. La polemica è nata sulla vivisezione e i media l'hanno dirottata sulla sperimentazione animale (cosa che è ritenuta buona solo perché l'alternativa è ZERO sperimentazione, ma io dico che meglio di tutto è quella umana da Kabobo a Riina è pieno di volontari, la sperimentazione animale per i medicinali per gli animali invece è meglio di quella umana, ma solo in quel caso) perché Renzi che si dichiarava favorevole alla vivisezione (aprire gli animali è diverso dall'usarli come cavie per assaggiare farmaci) era più difficile da digerire.
> Ci sono pure gli obiettori di coscienza nell'università di Bologna perché la vivisezione (tra l'altro per esercitarsi nell'operare gli animali e non per la ricerca) è palesemente contro il codice etico del veterinario.



Mah,sinceramente non credo che questa notizia sia vera. Che io sappia la vivisezione è vietata in Europa. Al massimo avranno operato degli animali già malati,e poi gli animalisti hanno detto su Facebook: "la lobby farmaceutica vuole vivisezionare il vostro gattino!1!"


----------



## vota DC (4 Gennaio 2014)

La vivisezione l'hanno abolita a San Marino, la norma europea prevede semplicemente l'obbligo dell'anestesia se essa è incompatibile con l'esperimento. Telethon stessa finanzia vivisezione con anestesia, nel caso dei veterinari ci vuole tutta la casistica perciò si fa anche senza anestesia.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Gennaio 2014)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La vivisezione l'hanno abolita a San Marino, la norma europea prevede semplicemente l'obbligo dell'anestesia se essa è incompatibile con l'esperimento. Telethon stessa finanzia vivisezione con anestesia, nel caso dei veterinari ci vuole tutta la casistica perciò si fa anche senza anestesia.



Mah,bisognerebbe capire che tipo di operazioni fanno,e su quali animali. (non penso che squartino i cagnolini ancora vivi,stile Amnesia).
In ogni caso,non mi pare che a Caterina le stiano contestando la frequentazione a questa facoltà di veterinaria. Dicono semplicemente che si deve vergognare in quanto "favorevole alla sperimentazione animale,e collusa con le lobby farmaceutiche".




If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> cinico ma condivisibile.




Si,per i nostalgici dell'Aktion T4.


----------



## Marilson (6 Gennaio 2014)

il termine vivisezione è inappropriato. Quando ve lo ficcate in testa? Anche una biopsia di routine eseguita ambulatorialmente, per i motivi più disparati, è tecnicamente una vivisezione. Fermiamo anche quella? Ah no.. noi non siamo animali, i diritti degli animali sono al di sopra dei diritti umani (infatti gli animalisti sono tranquillissimi con il metodo Stamina, dove praticamente si sperimenta alla cieca direttamente sulle persone).


----------



## Lollo interista (6 Gennaio 2014)

Sarò intellettualmente disonesto,ma ricordo che in tutta la storia solo nel regime nazista si vietava la sperimentazione animale; è una coincidenza agghiacciante


----------



## Marilson (6 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Sarò intellettualmente disonesto,ma ricordo che in tutta la storia solo nel regime nazista si vietava la sperimentazione animale; è una coincidenza agghiacciante



già


----------



## Jaqen (6 Gennaio 2014)

Spesso quelli che sono contro la SA trattano gli animali come persone e le persone come animali


----------



## SuperMilan (6 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Sarò intellettualmente disonesto,ma ricordo che in tutta la storia solo nel regime nazista si vietava la sperimentazione animale; è una coincidenza agghiacciante



Lì avevano i bambini su cui fare gli esperimenti, e uomini e donne... Veramente agghiacciante...


----------



## The Ripper (6 Gennaio 2014)

Favorevole da quando era un bambino.
Sono appassionato di etologia e zoologia, amo gli animali, ma la sperimentazione sugli animali ha permesso di salvare la vita a miliardi di persone. 
Col senno di poi, forse era meglio decimare la popolazione umana e riconsegnare i mondo agli animali e alle piante....

La cosa fondamentale è che tutto avvenga nel rispetto delle *regole*, della *vita* e della *dignità* degli animali.


----------



## Doctore (6 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Spesso quelli che sono contro la SA trattano gli animali come persone e le persone come animali


trattare gli animali come persone è sbagliato...trattare certe persone come ''animali'' a volte è doveroso.


----------



## Lollo interista (7 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Gennaio 2014)

La caccia alle streghe. Non ho parole.
Gli animalisti sono nati nel secolo sbagliato: nel Seicento si sarebbero divertiti moltissimo,a bruciare le streghe,ad accusare quei professoroni di Galileo e Copernico pagati dalla lobby eliocentrista ed a curare la peste con limone e peperoncino. Bei tempi,quelli. Le pantegane potevano in tutta sicurezza moltiplicarsi e diffondere le malattie;mica come oggi,dove vengono vivisezionate dai criminali collusi con le case farmaceutiche.


----------



## Gekyn (7 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Hammer (7 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


>



Medioevo


----------



## juventino (7 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


>



Che pena. Mi vergogno io per loro


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


>


Da espiantargli il cervello in quello di una cavia e sperimentare, sperimentare, sperimentare.


----------



## tamba84 (11 Gennaio 2014)

mi fa ridere chi si straccia le vesti per gli animali,e poi ignora le persone.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Gennaio 2014)

eh be', le famose persone.
ricordo ancora quando mio padre ebbe un malore in strada: la gente attorno a noi faceva commenti del tipo 'vabbè, ma è sicuramente morto'. altri invece se la ridevano. e non solo: ostacolarono l'ambulanza e qualcuno ci rubò il lampadario appena acquistato che mia madre aveva lasciato in terra accanto a lei.
non nomino la zona, altrimenti verrei tacciato di discriminazione territoriale.
non auguro a nessuno di sentirsi male davanti a me (a meno che non sia una persona cui tengo), perché lo lascio lì sul selciato.


----------

